# Loose/ugly vagina!



## Kittypie (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't seen or heard anyone talk about this but I'm so insecure about it! I wouldn't look at my vagina after birth. I even had a dream I looked in the mirror and it was sticking out of my skirt and it was HUGE!! The hole was the size of a basketball and I could see up it and it looked like ground beef. In my dream I even grabbed a fork, didn't eat it, just looked at it lol. Then I looked at it 4 months PP and it does look like ground beef!! But I can't see up it and it's really not that big lol. But the lips seem to be super flabby now and stick out real far and seem to be further apart from each other. The inside feels tight (sorry tmi) but the outside is all flabby!!! And even though it seems right inside, it still likes to suck in air or even bath water and when I stand up I get vaginal farts or, one time I got out of the bath and it started pouring out water!!! I'm so self concious of it and I'm wondering if anyone's had a super flabby vagina after birth and had it go back to normal?! Long shot ere I know because there's excersizes to tighten it but what about the skin??


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

The inside part, the vagina is living elastic and will return to mostly its former shape. I haven't had any changes of my labia, the exterior part that shows when changing clothes, while pregnant or after child bearing.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Hah you sound just like me. With my first I was surprised to end up with a tight inside and a flabby outside. Yep it's still flabby 7 years later and I'm about to do this all over again. Luckily i noticed that it's not THAT bad after a while. The most annoying part is periods. Cus once that goes flabby, the blood runs up and not just down! I figured out that's why PP pads are flared at both ends. Seriously, who would have thought that extra skin would make a perfect traveling tube for liquids? I don't like how mine looks either, but I know it's just one of those things.


----------

